# =(^-^)= Hi Everyone!



## SiberianKitty (Dec 10, 2004)

=(^-^)= Hi, how are you all? Great I hope!

A bit about me:

Well, I live in Southern California and I love animals, especially cats! I currently have four of them! They are Cutie, Sarah, Chloie and Fiskars. I also just adopted a Rabbit, Adonolas, yesterday...I should be getting him sometime this week (he's getting neutered and microchiped), I can't wait until I get to take him home! And I'm training a solid black, female, Shepherd in Schutzhund. I hope to have a German Shepherd and Doberman of my very some day.

I've been taking Western Horse Riding lessons for about 2 years now and hope to start English Jumping soon. They are getting expensive though so I just help out with the Therapeutic Riding Center as a Sidewalker and Horse Leader.

I love Marine Mammals too and will start to volunteer at MMCC, working with Californian Sea Lions, in Fall of 2005.

I currently attend a Junior College and I'm studying Biology and Theatre Arts there, as those are my majors. I asspire to be an animal trainer. And I hope to become a breeder of Siberian Forest Cats! I just love the breed!

So, that's the brief about me. I enjoy many other things, but there's way too much! I look forward on meeting all of you and perhaps getting to know a few of you!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My Cats:









*Cutie*

Cutie is a 10 year old male that I adopted at an animal shelter. He's probably an Abyssian mix and I've had him since he was 3 months old. He's very friendly with the family and loves our attention! However, he is very wary of outsiders. He is generally excepting of other cats if they are accepting of him. He doesn't like to fight but will if he must. So he's a pretty easy-going, well-tempered and just a plain sweet guy.









*Sarah*

Sarah is a 7 year old female. I knew her mother and father about year before she was born. And then for some reason about a month or so after she was born the people who owned her mother and father abandoned them! My mother and I came back for this little kit as she was the one I liked best out of the litter. I could do nothing for the others since I was only allowed one cat. So I got to take her home and Cutie welcomed her with open paws. She's very sweet and loving to me but is kinda...um..."rude" towards everyone in the family unless they have food. She too doesn't like strangers.

As for my other two cats. My father didn't get Sarah spayed like I told him too...he just kept putting it off and then sure enough Sarah had a litter of kits a month after her first birthday. I'm actually very glad that he waited...because I wouldn't have had the wonderful cats I have today! Of course after the kits stopped drinking milk, we got the kits spayed and neutered and Sarah too.

She had five kits: Chloie, Fiskars, Miles, Pounce and "Kit" (she died either before, during or after birth).

My father gave away *Pounce* without telling me! I was so upset!

Someone stole *Miles* after I had him for 3 years. I miss him so much! And I hope to one day find him again.









*Chloie*

Chloie is a 6 year old female. She is a bit jumpy with sudden movement and assumes that everyone is out to get her unless they prove otherwise. She will come to me and my father when we call and my step-mother only when it's dinner time. When she is inside the house she is a lot more friendly towards people and loves to cuddle up with me at night! 









*Fiskars*

Fiskars is also a 6 year old female. She looks just like her father, whom I dubbed as Salem. I love all of my cats but Fiskars is my best friend! As I've spend the most time with her. And before her accident we use to go exploring and had awesome adventures! I use to take her out with me on harness and leash and we would go shopping, get lunch on the way home and just go out for a walk. However, since her car accident about 4 years ago (presumed a hit by car because her organs jammed up in her diaphram, luckally she was still able to come home) I haven't taken her anywhere, really, since then. She's a loving cat and very energetic! She is very silly at times, it's fun to watch. She's a bit stand-offish at first when she meets someone but will quickly warm up to them and acts friendly. I think humans are her favorite animals, she hates all of her kind ..even her sister, mother and Cutie. She chases them when she gets the chance. I don't know why she turn out to be aggressive towards all cats. I think she became this way at the age of 3. I don't think I'll ever know why.

Well, that's that!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome; you have such a nice family! I live in So Cal, too; what county are you in?


----------



## SiberianKitty (Dec 10, 2004)

=(^-^)= Thank you!

I live in Orange County (mother) 3 days a week and Riverside County (father) on the other 4. My kittys live in Riverside too.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Ah, I'm in OC, too. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 3, 2004)

They are all beautiful. I especially like Fiskars. Very nice coat & eyes.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What beautiful kitties! Welcome to the forums


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what precious babies, Sarah reminds me of my Baby!


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds like you and I have a lot in common SiberianKitty! I love all the same stuff you do and your kitties are beautiful. I also had rabbits until just recently (we found them wandering the streets believe it or not!) and you should check out the boards at http://rabbits-forums.com/view_forum.php?id=1. There are some really great people there and very knowledgable about bunnies. They can help you a lot with any questions you might have on the new arrival. Anyhow... welcome! 

-Cheryl


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard. I love all your kitties pictures and I think Fiskars looks just like this cat that lives downstairs from me, he also has really really light green eyes, it's so pretty


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. You did a beautiful job introducing with great pictures all of your kitty family. Sounds like you have a real passion for animals. You will love it here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome! Your cats are all beautiful. I especially like 
Fiskars; she's a real beauty! I'm so glad she has recovered.


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum to you and your beautiful family!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

What a great introduction! I welcome you and your family of furbabies to the forum! Good to have ya!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## SiberianKitty (Dec 10, 2004)

=(^-^)= Thank you everyone for being so welcoming and for all those lovely comments about my Kittys.

Oh and Thanks AlexTheCat for the link to the Rabbit forums because I can really use the advice as Adonolas is my very first rabbit...well the very first rabbit that I'm responable for. I had two other rabbits when I was 2 years of age but I don't remember them that much...only that they were there.


Thanks again! You're all so kind!


----------

